# Some favorite things . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got home from work, Milo in tow. I don't bring him in all that often these days and was thinking it would be good for him to interact with other people and for my coworkers to enjoy a little bit of him, much as I do every day.

As I sat down at my computer to check out what I might have missed during the past few hours, I was thinking about one of my favorite things about Milo and I wondered if any of you would like to share some of your favorite and cute things your babies do. 

It always brings a smile to my face when I see Milo headed back to the house from play time in the yard. I just love the way he sails over the door jamb and runs into the house. I could be having the worst day and it always makes my lips curl. I also love when he stretches up as far as he can at bed time and waits for me to pick him up for his cuddle and kiss fest.

How about you?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love to open the door and have Smarty greet me like I have been gone a week, when I may have just went to the mailbox. She has a hard time containing her excitement. My most favorite time is when I am reading a book or the paper and she pushes her face under the bottom and does her “hummm” and just lays there looking at me.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

GREAT thread!
I absolutely LOVE whenever I take Bonnie out of her crate (or she hasn't seen me in awhile) and she immediately flips on her back and stretches out, begging me to rub her belly! It's so totally fun!!! We both love it. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can just picture all those things. I guess all the endearing things they do can make us all smile. They are indeed very special creatures.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, great thread! Although Izzy gets way too excited when we come home, she melts our heart with her antics. She stands up on her hind legs and bats with her front paws vying for our attention. She's usually shaking with excitement! It's just too cute but I've been trying to be better about making her sit before I'll pick her up. 
Granddog, Zoey, "hugs" you with her paws....she kind of melts into your arms. Doc? Well, so far he's just cute all the time, but especially when he is playing with a toy or bully stick by himself. He tosses it in the air as if playing catch with himself. It's really funny to watch. 
Your stories are so sweet......


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great thread, Geri.

I LOVE it when Benji flips over his back asking for belly rubs. And I love Lizzie's mad RLH in the rain. Granted it's pain for me to clean her afterwards but I feel so alive to see her carefree spirit, zest and pure joy. It's infectious.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just thought of another one. The other day, when the temperature made me want to sneak back under the covers and hibernate, Milo discovered a new ball in the backyard (donated unwittingly as so many others have been by the neighbor kids behind me). It was a rather large blue and yellow ball that he pushed all over the yard and gleefully ran after. I must have called him in five times before he would finally leave that exciting game he'd made up for himself. Even though my house was *really* cold from opening the door over and over again, I had to smile every time as I watched his sheer joy at his new found talent.

Gotta love them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan makes me smile every day when we lay down on the bed, and he lays next to me and puts his head on my shoulder with his mouth right next to mine, and give me little kisses every so often. He is the best snuggle bug!!

My favorite of Lexi is after she does her business. She does a "kick em up" like you would not believe. At the end she sometimes rears up like a horse. It is so cute (I am still trying to get one on video).

I think one of my favorite things Lily does is play Mommy to the other two. If the other two whine in their sleep, she comes running, making sure they are ok. If I reprimand one of the two, she comes over and growls at them to let them know that she, and her mommy are mad. It is so cute!!

I love this thread - I would love to hear about others "favorite things that make them smile"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to tell you, all your posts are giving me the warm fuzzies. Awww! Thanks.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, Izzy does that "kick em up" too....You'd think she just left a HUGE pile from her 7 lb body!! Hers is so small, I can't find it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy,

I'd give a lot if Milo's were too small to find. I was surprised from the start at the prodigious size of his excrement.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cute thread Geri.

One of my all time favorite things is how Riley reminds DH when it's time for Ice Cream. My DH has an addiction to Ice Cream and will usually have a cup every night. Riley caught on real fast to this addiction so around 8:00 every night if DH has not gotten up to get his Ice Cream Riley will jump up in his lap, sit down, stare at him and make noises like he is talking to him. If DH ignores him he will then whack him in the face with his paw and when that doesn't work he will then lay down putting his head on DH's chest and let out a really big sigh. Once DH acknowledge it's Ice Cream time Riley will jump up and prance out to the kitchen with him then prance back to the living room and will lay on DH's lap with his head down patiently waiting for his turn to get a small lick of Ice Cream. I really need to get this on video, it's such a hoot.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

One of my favorite things Rufus does is after he gets his teeth brushed he waits at the dresser while I fumble in the bag for his "biscuiees". Then we walk together into the living room and I send him (just like in agility) to his doggie bed to wait and he runs so fast and jumps in his bed that it slides! :whoo: It always makes me smile!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This is a great idea Geri! I love listening to all your stories of the cute things your Havs do! You all must get these things on video if you can... it would be adorable.

One of my favorite things that Kubrick does is when I am on the computer sitting on the couch (the computer is on the coffee table), he will come up to me and nudge me with his nose and then sit and wait and wait. Usually I make him wait to let him know that I'm not at his beck and call, but it's still cute to see him patiently wait for me to acknowledge him and give him praise and hugs. Then I will put him up on the couch where he will proceed to get on my lap, where he doesn't fit anymore, and he will sit there and keep slipping off and correcting himself every 5 seconds so I can pet him and he can reach up and sniff at my ears and give lots and lots of kisses. It is SO sweet it just melts my heart. He is a real cuddle bug... once he is done, he goes off to the side and while I type he sticks his head under my arm on my leg and watches me type on the computer. He's doing it right now actually.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Chirsty, I am in awe.....you have trained Rufus so well. 

I am reall enjoying everyone's fav things... really cute.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Chirsty, I am in awe.....you have trained Rufus so well.
> 
> I am reall enjoying everyone's fav things... really cute.


Thank you Poornima. He's not hard to train when it comes to food things LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Christy do we have another agility hopeful amongst us?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> One of my favorite things Rufus does is after he gets his teeth brushed he waits at the dresser while I fumble in the bag for his "biscuiees". Then we walk together into the living room and I send him (just like in agility) to his doggie bed to wait and he runs so fast and jumps in his bed that it slides! :whoo: It always makes me smile!


Your post reminded me that when I give the three dogs leftovers I always had a problem with Milo trying (and often succeeding) in stealing the girls' food, so I devised a scheme. I had to put him in his crate while I fed the others and let him out when they were almost finished. In the beginning it was hard and he would cry out in dismay that I'd locked him away from everyone's food. Now, the minute he sees the food go into the various bowls he runs into the crate and waits for me to lock it. He licks his chops and then lets me have it if I take too long giving the girls theirs. It's really so cute to watch.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, I love this thread!!! my lips have curled up just reading all of your stories. there are so many things that make me smile with these two-- I have subscribed to this thread-- and when I have a bit more energy-- will post what jasper and cash do to melt my heart.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,

I am so glad you started this thread!!! Casper brings a smile to my face when I come home and he is in the kitchen window acting like he is cool instead of hysterical. He does a stretch and I wave to him and he will wag his tail.....brings a smile to my face every time.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

What a pleasure to read all of these Posts! It's like having a hot chocolate on a snowy day with a fire going! Thank you for starting it! :whoo:

My Molly melts my heart in so many ways, but I have two favorites...

While I'm loading the dishwasher, Molly has learned (after LOTS of practice!) that it's not "dessert time" for her. She sits on the kitchen chair right next to me at the sink, and she watches every dish and glass that goes into the washer. In between, she gives me her sweet "high fives" and the gentlest hand licks. It's a special time for us.

I also love the way she waits at the bottom of the steps and waits for me when we say, "OK, Molly,,,time to go to sleep!". She'll RUN from the family room to the steps, but she doesn't move until I start up the stairs. She loves my hub, but she never runs up until I start (I'm a bit slower going up the stairs than my hub...the ol' arthritis is always there to say good-night!)...Molly takes it one-step-at-a-time along with me.

Sweet hugs for all those fuzz-balls! Maureen and Molly


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great thread Geri!
Pablo cracks me up in so many ways, that I don't know where to start.
But most of all I love waking him up in the morning, he waits in his crate quietly, I open the door and he starts rubbing his head and paws against my hands, turns around to get a belly rub, then on one side, then on the other, then rubs his eyes, yawns, if I stop petting him, he starts to gently lick his open crate door (don't know why) or very gently chews on my hands which always gives me goose bumps.
I also love how he teases everybody with his toys by walking by real close and making tiny circles away from you.
Oh and another favorite of mine is not only when he poops, but also when he pees he does the kick back with his back and front legs sometimes even 3 feet away, it's hilarious.
His latest silly move is to try and do 'belly' from a 'sit' position, which looks like a slow seizure cause his head turns to the side in a weird way, hahaha.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

My favorite thing about Linus is when he gives me "the look" peeking out from under his bangs! It always cracks me up! I also love it when he is outside and doesn't want to come in... I can call him and call him, and he won't come. Then I yell "treat!!!!" and he flies like the wind to the refrigerator, waiting for a nibble..


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a couple. Buzzy is still learning his potty training but he has gotten really good at going out by himself since it's so cold. He will run out, do his thing and then do a mad RLH circle around the yard with a flying leap up the step onto the porch. Cracks me up how much clearance he gets on that one step up to the porch! 

Another cute one, every night before bed he gets a baby carrot with peanut butter on it in his crate. He will stand in the kitchen with me while I fix it and then as soon as I walk away from the kitchen he will run as fast as he can, cornering on wheels to get to his crate. He gets there every time well before I do. It makes me giggle every time because that's exactly how I feel inside about a nice yummy treat myself!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just love Dora's energy for life. When Belle is outside and she barks, Dora goes thru that dog door flies thru it. She will see me thru the back door and she gets so excited she can't stand still. Last night, I used the lil clear treat ball, there was a tiny piece in it and she wouldn't go to bed- she carried it around. She jumped down of the bed and pawed at the door. She is always happy and just loves life. She doesn't have bad days and she doesn't let me have them once I walk in the door. Oh to have the live for the moment my dog has 

Amanda


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

When Linus is offered something to eat that he doesn't like, he pushes it with his nose!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Christy do we have another agility hopeful amongst us?


Nah, I think we just have a foodie! I've thought about agility before, but when I see him turn and give the help me look to get him down off the bed, it makes me laugh to think agility dog!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I also couldn't believe the size of Doc's excrement.....especially after having Izzy. Here was this little puppy delivering this huge pile! I can find his with no problem!

Doc did something last night for the first time....Izzy always goes into our room and whines at our bed when she is "ready to go to bed". She was already in there and Doc did the same thing! I picked him up, put him on our bed and he walked right over the night stand where his crate is. He went right in, "ready for bed!" I never had that with my children...lol.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Amy makes the funniest sound when you rub her belly, she buzzes, sounds like a swarm of bees, it's hysterical!ound: She's so cute at bedtime too, she won't out her head down on her bed until I come over & give her a kiss & hug and then it's LIGHTS OUT! She's sleeps like a rock!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> This is a great idea Geri! I love listening to all your stories of the cute things your Havs do! You all must get these things on video if you can... it would be adorable.
> 
> One of my favorite things that Kubrick does is when I am on the computer sitting on the couch (the computer is on the coffee table), he will come up to me and nudge me with his nose and then sit and wait and wait. Usually I make him wait to let him know that I'm not at his beck and call, but it's still cute to see him patiently wait for me to acknowledge him and give him praise and hugs. Then I will put him up on the couch where he will proceed to get on my lap, where he doesn't fit anymore, and he will sit there and keep slipping off and correcting himself every 5 seconds so I can pet him and he can reach up and sniff at my ears and give lots and lots of kisses. It is SO sweet it just melts my heart. He is a real cuddle bug... once he is done, he goes off to the side and while I type he sticks his head under my arm on my leg and watches me type on the computer. He's doing it right now actually.


Oliver does the exact same thing
I think my favorite thing is when he cuddles into my lap and looks at me with his great eyes
I think my favorite thing with Comet is that he really looks like he is listening (head tilts and an occasional paw at just the right time)


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

These are really cute stories!

If Sissy is playing outside when DH comes home, she hears the garage door go up and she will run and hit the back door really hard like let me in "he's home".... I open the door and she runs to the garage door and jumps and waits for him to come in. She turns over for him to rub her belly and then she wants picked up so she can kiss him. Then she turns and wants me to take her so she can really kiss him good. It is hilarious.

If we both come home - she makes us take turns holding her so she can kiss the other. So cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I knew I loved that Oliver for a reason!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great thread. 
I think one of my favorite things about McKenna is the same as Amanda's for Dora. It's her zest for life. We always say that McKenna explores her world with all of her senses. She has to see, hear, touch, taste and smell everything around her. Another favorite is her happy dance. Like many Havs she dances on her back feet but what is so cute is that she throws her front legs back so far it looks like she's going to topple backwards. At the same time she's wiggling her hips like she's doing a hula dance.
As for Sedona, she's our little love bug. If I'm reclining on the couch or laying on the bed, she'll crawl up into the crook of my arm, lay her head on my chest or shoulder and just look at me. I can deny her nothing when she does that. One thing she does that is very cute but drives DH nuts is during RLH outside, she'll stop, grab a mouthful of grass and toss it into the air.
Both girls make us laugh with their toy antics. They are expert toy tossers and sometimes the toys land in the funniest places.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love when I am sitting watching TV or on the computer, they will just leap up into my lap and just start licking me. Then they will settle down on my lap. I guess they just need to know I am still there.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have loved all your stories and share many of them-- I love how they both greet us when we have been out and they have been alone-- Jasper will run from way back in the yard when hears the garage door open-- But the things that truly melt my heart are even more special because they do not happen all the time and my boys are quite independent.

Jasper, like Casper is a cool cat-- doesn't show too much emotion. But he has come to enjoy his lap time with me in the evenings and if I have to skip the couch and head to the computer-- he will sit there and stalk me til I move to the couch and put my legs up-- first he will just sit and look at me-- then there is the paw, then if I still don't move he will make these quiet grumbles with more pawing. When I finally finish what I am doing and relent he jumps right up on my lap--- mind you Jasper is not a cuddler--so he just sits at attention on my lap looking out- he will twist his head around and look deep within my eyes-- occaissionally givng me a kiss or two. And once in a blue moon he will let his little tense body relax and melt into my lap for a nap-- that truly melts my heart and holds me captive. 

Cash is a cuddler and a character and there are so many things he does that make me chuckle-- but the "melt the heart" thing is when he his cuddling on my lap or right next to me-- he twists his head so it is straight up and leaning on my belly or my chest and just looks at me so intensely with his deep dark bedroom eyes and it's as if he is saying "I love you mommy" 

I also chuckle when Cash settles down with his stuffed Squirrel-- I have been trying to get a picture of this but have had no luck--- We have this glorious hand puppet squirrel with a big bushy tail-- it was Jaspers but Cash claimed it when he came and the squirrel was three times his size--- he takes the squirrel and positions it so the tail curls around his face and he sucks on the tail as his chin rests on the rest of the squirrell --- and as he is doing it his eyes close and his paws kneed like a cats and sometime he falls asleep like that. He is a chewer and a ripper and destroys all his stuffed toys but not squirrel-- he just nurses on her --It is his security blanket.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh,

There are alot of sweet things Gucci does, I guess her just adoration and having to be touching me in some way melts me.

Although, one thing that always makes me smile is when she digs. She LOVES to dig, although...never dirt, always imaginary dirt...blankets, etc. and she ALWAYS looses her balance and falls on her side! ound: An otherwise graceful dog, that seems to fall over every single time she digs...LOL It cracks me up, so trivial..but so Gucci, nonetheless.

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great thread! So many of these sound so familiar. 

My favorite time is when I get her out of her crate in the morning. She has a big stretch and then she climbs in my lap, her whole body wiggling as she kisses my entire face. It never fails to make me smile no matter how tired I am. She sleeps in our room yet she acts like she hasn't seen me in days.

I also love it when she comes in from outside at a dead run through the door and takes a flying leap on the sunroom ottoman, makes a mad dash to the family room where she leaps across that ottoman and then flies across the room, often sliding out of control on the wood floor. I don't think I did it justice, you'd have to see it. It always makes me smile.

She's so cute when playing by herself and she throws balls or stuffed animals by rearing her head back and "throwing" it, then "growls" and pounces on it. She can amuse herself quite a while doing this over and over.

When she hears the garage door open when Dh gets home she will go to the back door and whine until he comes in, then she has to give his face a good washing with puppy kisses. It melts my heart to see DH with her like this.

When she knows she isn't supposed to do something she will nonchalantly creep along on her belly, miniscule inch by inch toward the forbidden, as if she thinks if she goes slow I won't notice, lol!!

Well, I could go on and on....but she melts my heart and makes me laugh every single day with so many things!

I enjoy so much hearing these stories and feeling the love we all have for our Havs :biggrin1: Now that makes me smile!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

It amazes me how our delightful Havs all do the same heart tugging activities to attach us to them so securely. I have thought long about which of these actions is the most endearing to me. I have concluded that Annabelles morning routine is the winner. She sleeps curled up next to me the entire night. Around 7 in the morning she climbs up on my chest and puts her paws around my neck and kisses my eyes, ears and mouth and with her eyes says get up mommy and lets go for a walk. Its the most precious monents.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awwww Jan, I love how Tessa has so captured your love and trust and you hers.... she sounds like a love.

I have been grinning all day reading these tales.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

After we had Linus for only a month or so, my husband and I decided that if we only had him for that short time, he was worth every penny we had paid for him. He had already given us so much joy! Needless to say, it continues, and now his little brother is adding to our delight! They make us laugh every single day...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know how I could forget, but I think what I love MOST about Pablo is his pig-like grunts when he runs. It's hilarious and I try my best to keep him doing it when we go for walks. Some of you have noticed it on his first RLH clip I posted, but it's so much more intense when we're outside and I let him off leash and tell him to 'run run run'. He runs and grunts up and down the little hill in a slalom and his steps sound like a horse. Running, grunting, waiting on top of the hill for me to get closer and then again running, grunting, making me trip over him, etc.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh and he jumps over imaginary hurdles, he's a clown...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Maryam...

Yes the horse, "galloping" type sounds that Havee makes when he RLH puts a smile on my face. The ground is so hard now that when he gets into a full run you can hear him galloping across the yard!

Also, we have a large tree that is 2 feet away from our back fence that creates a slight hill and a slope on either side of the tree.

When Havee runs the fence with Rusty behind us, he flies like Superman when he hits these slopes! It cracks me up every time he does it!

His morning routine when he wakes up is one of my favorites. When he walks out of his crate he stretches and wants his ears and eyes rubbed. When I stop he nudges my hand with his nose and licks it too, for me to do it again and again and again....it's very cute. And while I do this he makes little grunting sounds. 

Jan


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to add this as one of my favorite things.....all four sleeping at the same time!! If you look closely, you will see Kai, our lab on the leather couch, Izzy in her bed on the floor, granddog Zoey in the chair on the right, and baby Doc in his crate in the expen. Ahhh....peace and quiet! Oh, and DH is in the chair in the bedroom snoring as I write this.....so I can't vacuum or I'll wake them all up!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! I just had a moment like that till I looked at Mambo's videos on YouTube. His barking woke them all up.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Me too...I forgot one...

I can sweet talk Havee into a down, then he does a slow motion move to his side and then over to his back for a belly rub. He's s sweetie.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

The dancing for anything you might be eating is pretty cute too....you'd think I feed them people food the way they dance and prance around. Here I was trying to eat a piece of cheese and was suddenly swarmed by a pack of Havanese!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Judy,
I love the picture of them all sleeping....that is to cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I have to add this as one of my favorite things.....all four sleeping at the same time!! If you look closely, you will see Kai, our lab on the leather couch, Izzy in her bed on the floor, granddog Zoey in the chair on the right, and baby Doc in his crate in the expen. Ahhh....peace and quiet! Oh, and DH is in the chair in the bedroom snoring as I write this.....so I can't vacuum or I'll wake them all up!


Who needs to vacuum? Your house looks immaculate! I'm jealous. :clap2:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ha, immaculate it isn't!! How about bare?! I've never gotten around to decorating the walls, etc. as I find that a most difficult task. I will admit that I had just picked up the multitude of toys, papers, shoes, magazines, etc. in preparation to vacuum, so it is a bit more picked up than normal. But wait, I must show my DH that someone described our house as immaculate...LOL!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It looks immaculate in my book too. Not a thing out of place. Even if I were so inclined, Milo would arrange to yuck up what I had just cleaned. He does it every day. 

BTW, if you need help figuring out what to put on the walls, holler. I do "staging" or interior design and would be happy to help.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, do you have a week????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

These stories are all so sweet. 
Judy-I love the swarming Havanese pictures!
Geri- That is good to know! One day maybe you could help with an overflowing house with two kids and a dog. :biggrin1: I would like to empy everything out and start all over!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think we can say that no matter what they do (well almost), they are our favorite things. We just came back from playing outside and they were chasing the ice that had frozen in their water dish. That is a favorite thing to watch. They wait for me to break it in pieces, then they play toss the ice.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gracie said:


> These stories are all so sweet.
> Judy-I love the swarming Havanese pictures!
> Geri- That is good to know! One day maybe you could help with an overflowing house with two kids and a dog. :biggrin1: * I would like to empy everything out and start all over!*


I'm with you on that one. If you do need help, holler.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, where to start? Some of my favorite things about Maddie are:

The girl is willing to play with each and every dog, child, person she meets.
Her need to welcome each new dog at the small dog park at the entry gate.
The long hug I get in the morning when she wraps her neck around mine when I'm sleeping.
The jumping and excitement when I've come back from my 45 second walk to the mailbox.
The nightly pounce games (the 2 foot high pounce on my wiggly fingers under the covers) when we go to bed.
Her last flying leap when she's chasing a toy.
Her quietly sitting in my lap for an hour when we're at Starbucks.
Her "r-r-r-r-r" sound when doing RLH
Her athleticism and confidence when she jumps from the patio to the deck without using the 3 steps (much to my horror)
Her *complete* joy in life.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Ha, immaculate it isn't!! How about bare?! I've never gotten around to decorating the walls, etc. as I find that a most difficult task. I will admit that I had just picked up the multitude of toys, papers, shoes, magazines, etc. in preparation to vacuum, so it is a bit more picked up than normal. But wait, I must show my DH that someone described our house as immaculate...LOL!!!


 Haha!! Well, it really looks nice and clean to me. Mine has a bit more the cluttered look with toys and games and notebooks and jackets strewn across the floor after school!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, Pablo actually grunts while he's galloping, so he sounds like a pig-horse mix :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just went through and read all of the stories. They are all so sweet.

My favorite thing I love about my boys is that they are sooooooo SWEET and LOVING.

Reece is our kisser. He loves to give kisses, he's not much of a cuddler but will give you kisses all day. and will expect belly rubs at anytime.

Preston is my gazer. I catch him all the time just staring at me. As if to say, I love you mom. If he is on the couch with my hubby, and I am on the other couch, he will lay his head on the arm of the couch and gaze at me. Preston gives sweet soft kisses.

Nigel is the cuddler. He loves to crawl in my lap and lay his head on my chest. Nigel likes to be held like a baby. Nigel is a big time snuggler.

They love anyone that comes over, thinking that they must be here to love on them, and they all three love on Axl. They will walk up to her when she is laying down and give her kisses.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I think Maddie's mom summed up this entire Thread the best:

*JOY IN LIFE!

That's what our Havs are all about![/*SIZE]

:dance:

An extra hug for all the sweeties!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love it when Vinny comes up to me when I'm standing somewhere and jumps up and wraps his front legs around my thigh and rests the side of his face against me. His little tail is curled up as usual and he looks like a little toddler hugging his mommy's leg.
I also love it when Lulu cuddles up to me and just keeps snuggling closer and closer until she has it just right.
Oh, couldn't we all just go on and on with this one!!??


----------

